# Toning live wires? Phone and network



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I have an Ideal VDV and Ideal probe. If I'm doing network testing I pull the CAT cable from the switch (or wherever it's connected) plug it in the VDV and set the tone to whatever lines I'm checking. Options are 1-8 individually, 1 2, 3 6, 4 5, 7 8 or all at once. Then use the probe and follow the beep...


Same with phone, I had a guard station at the entrance of a food distribution plant lose his phone. plugged toner in the line at the station, traced it to a nearby building, out the back of the building and low and behold a storm knocked the line off the pole.

Called Verizon and they fixed the line.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Most tone sets are capable of being used on active phone & data lines. Some, however, might interrupt the data stream on a data line.

You should also get a good butt set. One that is capable of listening to an active line without interrupting the data flow.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Is the TS22 not a good butt set? I know it's a little old, but am I missing something?


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

*What I am working on*

Here are some before pics. When our shop and office where built, this area was out in the open. I guess they figured it was temporary(before my time), as all of the phone wires coming and going where too long. Some as much as 20' too long.

We built an enclosure around it. I always did want to clean it up and a recent problem on one of our incoming phone lines prompted this cleanup.

I did a little work before this pic, but did not think to take a "real" before pic.

































After. Not perfect, but adequate I suppose




















This TNI was on-site already from a previous, temporary project, but not in use. I have no idea why the original phone lines where not better terminated here by the phone co. There ARE a couple of TNI's inside the office near the Norstar system. But I think from the area of these pics is where our responsibility starts.












Anyway... that's what i did today. And i still have a problem with that one line, but I know for sure now, it is between here and the road.



Oh, here is the scrap pile.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Looks much better, good job!
The TS22 is a good test set. They have been around a long time and work well. I've got a TS30 and I love it.


----------

